# Visual Basic.Net



## Hamster (9 September 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein Eingabefeld so programmieren kann, dass nur Zahlen eingetragen werden können?

Besten Dank

Hamster


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2004)

Siehe:

http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_543.html


----------



## Hamster (11 Oktober 2004)

Besten Dank Markus. Genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## Hamster (11 Oktober 2004)

Enschuldigung, ich meinte natürlich Stefan67. Besten Dank.


----------

